# Failed to connect to server



## imawriter (Apr 30, 2005)

When I turn on my computer to get my Thunderbird e-mail, a window pops up that says, "Failed to connect to serverincoming.verizon.net."

How do I take care of this?

Thanks.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

Make sure the computer has internet access when you launch Thunderbird.

Make sure than any firewall software running on the computer allows Thunderbird to access the internet.

Make sure that "serverincoming.verizon.net" is the correct server address entry in Thunderbird.

If you are running Windows XP, here is how you can check if your computer can see the server. Select "Run ..." from the start menu. Enter CMD in the "Open:" box. This will open a DOS screen. At the command prompt, enter the following line:

PING serverincoming.verizon.net

You should get some timing results back if the computer could connect to the server.


----------



## imawriter (Apr 30, 2005)

I checked my Verizon account and it says that my incoming server is: POP - serverincoming.verizon.net

I am running Windows XP.

I clicked on Run etc. as you suggested and got the DOS screen.I typed in the PING line you gave me" PING serverincoming.verizon.net"

When nothing happened I figured out that I had to click on Enter and did so. The message told me that it couldn't find it, "Check the name and try again."

So here I am. Now what?


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Looks like a typing error to me. Try incoming.verizon.net or call your Verizon tech support and ask what it should be.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

imawriter said:


> I checked my Verizon account and it says that my incoming server is: POP - serverincoming.verizon.net


I concur 100% with TerryNet on this one. I found this on the Verizon.net help pages for setting up an e-mail client:

----
# Fill in the server information:

* In the Incoming mail (POP3) field, type incoming.verizon.net
* In the Outgoing mail (SMTP) field, type outgoing.verizon.net
----

Ping worked much better with incoming.verizon.net :

Pinging incoming.verizon.net [206.46.232.10] with 32 bytes of data:

Reply from 206.46.232.10: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=236
Reply from 206.46.232.10: bytes=32 time=45ms TTL=236
Reply from 206.46.232.10: bytes=32 time=47ms TTL=236
Reply from 206.46.232.10: bytes=32 time=46ms TTL=236

Ping statistics for 206.46.232.10:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 45ms, Maximum = 47ms, Average = 46ms


----------



## imawriter (Apr 30, 2005)

Am really trying to understand this one, but not having any luck since sometimes I do not get the failed to connect message.

Here is the information I copied and am pasting direct from my Verizon account:

Mail server settings

* Incoming mail server (POP3): incoming.verizon.net
* Outgoing mail server (SMTP): outgoing.verizon.net
* Your Verizon Online user name
* Your Verizon Online password

I also tried Run and the DOS site and typed "incoming.verizon.net" without the quotation marks but nothing happened, so I hit Enter and still nothing happened. I don't understand what is supposed to happen here and how to make it happen .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Start - Run - cmd - OK

In the Command (DOS) window type
ping incoming.verizon.net

After typing the 't' you then press the 'Enter' key.

"Ping" is a basic communication test. Either a signal gets to the other device and returns or it doesn't. Sometimes it's also useful for checking/comparing round trip times. See Chuck's post for a successful ping round trip.
Terry

*EDIT*: Actually the default for 'ping' is to attempt 4 round trips, as shown in Chuck's post.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

*Post #6:*


imawriter said:


> Here is the information I copied and am pasting direct from my Verizon account:
> 
> Mail server settings
> 
> ...


*Post #3:*


imawriter said:


> I checked my Verizon account and it says that my incoming server is: POP - *serverincoming.verizon.net*


*incoming.verizon.net* and *serverincoming.verizon.net* are not the same address and are not interchangeable. As far as I can tell, *incoming.verizon.net* is the address you should be using for the incoming mail server.


----------



## imawriter (Apr 30, 2005)

TerryNet - I followed your directions from Start/Run/etc. to Enter and got four round trips. (Ping) That's the good news. However, what does this mean? And will this help me get rid of the often interrupting window that says that I failed to connect to incoming.verizon.net?

Your very specific directions were most appreciated. If you can do the same for me to get rid of the abovementioned window, I would be pleased.

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

"However, what does this mean?"

All it (successful ping) really means is that something with the name "incoming.verizon.net" exists and you can communicate with it. But that's a heck of a lot better than where we were in post #3!  And with the other information that Chuck and then you posted, that's very encouraging since it seems that you've both found the correct mail server name.

Are your mail server settings now correct (* Incoming mail server (POP3): incoming.verizon.net
* Outgoing mail server (SMTP): outgoing.verizon.net)?

Are you still getting the "fail to connect"? Always? Or how often?


----------



## imawriter (Apr 30, 2005)

TerryNet,

I like your sense of humor...and the smiley face helps too, in this painstaking situation.

My mail server settings appear to be correct now. So far, in the last few hours I have not gotten the "failure" notice. I will check it again tomoprrow and let you know.

Thanks for your patience.


----------



## imawriter (Apr 30, 2005)

Here's what I have disxcovered in the last couple of days. Normally I go to my Thunderbird e-mail first thing when I turn on my computer. Then I usually get the "failed to connect to server incoming.verizon.net" window.

However, if I go somewhere else first, e.g. Mozilla Firefox, and then go back for my mail, it's OK and remains OK as long as the computer is turned on, although occasionally I have the same problem with Firefox not opening.

Does this help to define the problem and possible solution?

Thanks.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

It is possible to try to access the internet before the computer has fully established a connection to the internet.


----------

